# Headed to Afghanistan



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a set of calls going to "chopayne" in Afghanistan:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Them are nice calls Ed !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Ed! Love that one on the left.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, He didnt order the little enclosed reed, but I am sending it along no charge. That way he has one of all my calls.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful set!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well shoot. Didnt know I was getting that surprise. Thanks! This'll make up for the $1000s I just lost playing stock market options. True Story.

Word of Advice: If you don't know what youre doing. Don't put down all that you've saved up last year on stocks. It might just ruin your month, probably follow you for years.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those look awesome.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The guy at the post office had to know what was in the package and when I told him what it was. He said what? Are they trying a new technique for gettings terrorist, I told him Yes and maybe I will get a govt contract, I think the guy believed me !! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it PW...you should have ended the conversation with "here's your sign" and walked away....LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

by the way, very nice calls......


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Ed, those calls are outstanding! Love the horn with the stippled wood,classy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All you call maker's on this site just get better and better on all the calls you produce. Congrats.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome ! Those would work real nice on jackals and terrorists !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a sweet looking bunch of calls Ed! And I know there going to sound great!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Ed, These look great. I got the closed mouth ones to work. how do I work the open reed ones?

Also, can you tell me which ones are supposed to sound like what? Everyone says the one on the far right sounds like a duck


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

I got them to work. Its only been about 2 hours and everyone in my office is about to kill me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On the far right one (bite down) you bite down with your teeth and move them up and down the mouthpiece, if it sounds like a duck you arent putting pressure on it, lol.
Rick (itzdirty) has a real good video on here on how to use an open reed call and I am leaving right now but maybe someone can post the link to it for you. If not I will look for it when I return. Also keep your eyes open for coyotes, lol


----------

